

A Fair Intelligence Test (see the "about" link). - johnaspden
http://iqtest.aspden.com/

======
johnaspden
I made an intelligence test. Will you guys help me calibrate it? It was built
with the idea of being immune to practice effects, background, and stereotype
threat, because you can practice it as much as you like without spoiling it.

As far as I can tell after trying it out on various friends it seems to be a
mathematician / programmer detector.

If people would like to leave comments about their backgrounds that would
really help! (What was your last year of formal schooling, do you have an IQ
test result, formal exam results, etc)

